# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Thoughts on composite decking?

## stevo27

Just wanted to know what people who have these decks think about them. They dont quite have that timber look but would you recommend the (generally) higher price?  Also, what brand would you recommend? 
Cheers.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I'd be interested to hear what people have to say about this too   :Smilie:

----------


## sol381

Has pros and cons.. Ive use it more lately than natural timber and i dont hate it.. Have put it around a few pools which is in full sun and gets wet often and it stands up really well. ive been using bunnings ekodeck. The narrow boards ive used camo screws and the wider boards just stainless top screw. never have to touch it again.. doesn't cup or twist. I prefer natural wood like merbau but it certainly has its merits.

----------


## BennieC

I've heard composite decking can get quite hot in the sun. Is this still the case?

----------


## r3nov8or

I have a timber deck which also gets incredibly hot (Pelawan). My next fully exposed deck will be composite I reckon. Set and forget for 10 years at least

----------


## STX550

Yes, it does get hot. The product is high density so it holds the heat too. Also it likes to bend lengthways when it gets hot so make sure you don't skimp on screw spacing's.

----------


## METRIX

Have put down the EKO with Camo and the new hidden side fixing system, I would use the hidden fixing system and day over the Camo system, not only is the Camo fiddly, it tends to break off the edges of the boards, the new system uses a rebated channel and stainless fixings, you can easily remove a board at any-time without damage. 
Initially didn't like the product, one you understand the differences it's sold me, although it can scratch easily if furniture dragged across it, but you can sand them out if you know the right technique. 
One problem with EKO deck, it's so dense it destroys your dropsaw and jigsaw blades very quickly, so add some extra cost for a few blades during construction, other that it's a nice product.

----------


## OBBob

There's also the James Hardie FC deck product as a non-timber alternative?

----------


## phild01

> There's also the James Hardie FC deck product as a non-timber alternative?

   I wonder if that stuff chips from wear and tear!

----------


## OBBob

> I wonder if that stuff chips from wear and tear!

  Don't know, it's on the list of things I'm waiting for other people to try.   :Biggrin:  I sort of envisaged it like a Scyon style product... and if it has a rounded edge I reckon it would be pretty robust.

----------


## lazydays

I've seen a few composite decks and they all looked good new and pretty expensive, I've also seen some older ones and not looking so good but probably no worse than a neglected timber deck. Having said that I am planning a HardieDeck out the back within a month or so and will put some photos up then.
Again it's expensive and they have an online calculator that gives a budget figure, just add lenght X breadth. I also like the look of the fixing system and that you can paint it with either a timber stain but for best results they recommend a water based paving paint, which should make it hold up to weather even better

----------


## DaleBlack

hi what about Trex 
The Transcend is their most expensive and 3rd gen product. 
Bunnings has their own specially made line being Countour which is supposedly not quite at the Transcend quality. 
Negatives I didnt realise about composite decks are the bright white spots from the organics aging in the Sun. 
Part of me thinks this is unacceptable and once this occurs makes the deck look permantly 'old' as a real deck one could sand back and fix.
It sort of makes you appear lazy that you never fixed your deck. 
examples below   
I was told that Bunnings Ecodeck was a chinese knock off of Trex's now retired first gen composite deck the Trex Accents range.
They scratched very easily as below   
It does seem the composite manufacturers are trying to improve their products though and some on this board now like composite decks as a alternative to hardwood? Metric? 
Trex does offer a 25 year warranty and tells me stains like wine or beer or meat are cleanable within 7 days. That seems a long time as other places tell me 10min 
Any comments or or experiences? 
I did find this link   https://www.consumeraffairs.com/home...ng.html?page=2 
but i realise people will tend to sometimes only write negative reviews than positive.

----------


## r3nov8or

Those white spots would not put me off at all. Some products say that scratches can be sanded out with the 'grain', but not to oversand(?).  
I'm just about convinced I will go composite for my next exposed deck. My covered decks which have, say, 1 metre exposed at the sides need constant attention, which I invariably wait too long to do, and regret.  
If I can set and forget for about 10 years and then have to replace, that's better than 6 monthly maintenance or feeling guilty about not doing it, and still replacing in a similar time frame

----------


## METRIX

> It does seem the composite manufacturers are trying to improve their products though and some on this board now like composite decks as a alternative to hardwood? Metric?   .

  I still personally prefer a hardwood deck, but the maintenance can be a pain, I have worked with EKODECK and yes I don;t mind it, the only downsides are it's HEAVY, and floppy, so working on your own with the full 5.4m pieces can be a challenge at times. the only other limitation d butt joins must be 3-4mm apart to allow for expansion, this just means you design the deck to be just under 5.5m in one direction, then you have zero wastage, zero fixings on display and zero joins, can't beat that.  
  If I was to use it I would only use the newer version with the hidden fixing system, the solid version and using the CAMO is not very successful, the CAMO tends to break the edges of the board upon fixing.  In regards to scratching, every deck scratches even Hardwood, the EKODECK can be lightly sanded to remove scratches if they occur, can't comment on if this is another product I don't think it is, I know the guy who owns EKOLOGIX and he has said it's their own developed product.

----------


## METRIX

> Don't know, it's on the list of things I'm waiting for other people to try.   I sort of envisaged it like a Scyon style product... and if it has a rounded edge I reckon it would be pretty robust.

  I have one on the cards to build before Christmas, it's part of a FZ rated Deck and Pergola, if I get the time to fit it in I will let you know how it goes.

----------


## OBBob

> I have one on the cards to build before Christmas, it's part of a FZ rated Deck and Pergola, if I get the time to fit it in I will let you know how it goes.

  Look forward to it. Agree the new Ecodeck with the hidden fixing also looks interesting.

----------


## DaleBlack

Hi Metrix,  
Any thoughts on Trex vs Ecodeck? 
I see Ecodeck can supposedly be sanded to remove marks 
"  

> Ekodecks colour is consistent all the way through the boards so you can sand Ekodeck to treat major scratches and scuff marks. Use coarse grit  
> sandpaper (40 grit or less) and lightly hand sand in the direction of the grain"

  whilst I dont think Trex can because its textured and only has a thin layer on the top in the actual colour. 
Stains it seems Trex has the edge as it appears with Ecodeck   http://www.ekologix.com.au/wp-conten...ance-Guide.pdf 
you have to get to the stains quite quickly, for instance in the care document Eckodeck says   

> "Ekodeck absorbs oil and grease like an open fibre (unsealed) material, and given the common usage of decks, oil and grease stains are  unavoidable. "

  Trex advises it can be within 7 days which is a huge amount of time. But this is all marketing to marketing comparisons, I am not sure in real life. 
I did see this   

> All the big companies, Trex, Azek, Timber Tech and Fiberon, and Wolf, (I am sure I missed a few) now produce decking with a hard plastic shell bonded to the composite board. This makes the wear surface less prone to staining from barbecue messes, food and wine spills and does away with the tanning butter risk. It prevents mold growth being visible, (it may still happen--but not visibly). It is also producable at a price point similar to the old products. Some companies use Rice husk fiber to eliminate the risk of mold altogether. These new capped composite products are still heavy, prone to a bit of noticable sag between joists long term, but all in all they age much more gracefully than the first generation material.

  Composite Decking vs Wood 
Eckodeck doesnt have this hard plastic shell hence its ability to be sanded but it also absorbs oil and grease which Trex with that shell wouldnt I presume.

----------


## METRIX

> Hi Metrix,  
> Any thoughts on Trex vs Ecodeck? 
> I see Ecodeck can supposedly be sanded to remove marks 
> .

  Don;t know as I havent used Trex product. 
Yes EKO can be sanded, I have done it to remove scratches and it worked without a problem, 40 grit very lightly in the direction of the grain, scratch gone

----------


## DaleBlack

> Don;t know as I havent used Trex product.   Yes EKO can be sanded, I have done it to remove scratches and it worked without a problem, 40 grit very lightly in the direction of the grain, scratch gone

    but stains wise, it seems logical to say the Trex with that outer bond shell would be more stain resistant given the EKO just soaks up oil etc ?   Also if the oil soaks in all the way, I assume no amt of sanding helps nor does a new board as the colour will be different

----------


## METRIX

> but stains wise, it seems logical to say the Trex with that outer bond shell would be more stain resistant given the EKO just soaks up oil etc ?   Also if the oil soaks in all the way, I assume no amt of sanding helps nor does a new board as the colour will be different

  Can't really say, as I don;t manufacture either product, I do know EKO just requires regular cleaning with Sugar Soap and if it gets a bad stain you use Mötsenböcker’s Lift Off 1 to get rid of it

----------


## Spottiswoode

Following with interest. On the list of things to do is replace the upside down (grooves on top), bouncy and broken, treated pine painted boards on our deck.

----------


## METRIX

Depends on what's making it bouncy, usually caused by undersized or rotted subframe

----------


## Spottiswoode

> Depends on what's making it bouncy, usually caused by undersized or rotted subframe

  Maybe bouncy was the wrong word, it is movement in the boards. Seems sturdy otherwise.

----------


## MirArt

Really interested in this thread as we are embarking on a new deck. I've looked at Moodie Roocycle, timber tech, duralife and Hardiedeck. It is annoyingly confusing and almost seems like a huge gamble. Cost seems to not be a variable that can help guarantee success either (all these products are quite expensive but no clear winner). 
we're after the grey silver look of a weathered deck, but would like to avoid the maintenance and enjoy the deck for as long as possible. The closest we've come to is Hardie deck, but we're worried the finished product is too reliant on the paint product used. I have some real issues With their fixing system which make the deck almost water tight with little possibilities for water to drain away. It almost becomes a tiled surface meaning you need a drainage solution. 
Duralife is a capped composite but using polypropylene which is really tough. Amazingly tough to be honest. But we think on mass it will start to look artificial...and dare I say it cheap! 
despite all attempts to the contrary, we are leaning towards a hardwood, letting it go grey and then simply oiling it with a clear finish. 
has anyone had any experience with any of the above....any comments and points of view in context of a desired silver/grey look for a deck. 
PS ... And yes, I'm a newbie ... so be gentle ;-)

----------


## r3nov8or

The one thing I've learnt about Hardiedeck is that the gap covers should have a 10 mm gap every metre or so to create the drainage ability.  
I'm still looking at ekodeck with the new hidden fasteners, but the fasteners cost $39 per 5 boards which adds about $8 per 5.4 m to be factored in. Probably not that much more than good screws I suppose, and the look is very pleasing

----------


## OBBob

Hardie Deck can be clear coated, which may be an easier maintenance regime?

----------


## r3nov8or

> ... but the fasteners cost $39 per 5 boards which adds about $8 per 5.4 m to be factored in....

  I also see now that there is a 20 board fastener pack for $99

----------


## ringtail

My 2 cents. I hate it. I hate the way it looks, feels, scratches, expands, holds the heat, costs more, weighs more and performs worse. I hate anything that mimics something and professes to be better. Because better it aint. It's just different, in a bad way IMO.

----------


## r3nov8or

....and I don't want to be a slave to a fully exposed deck. Choices to make...

----------


## phild01

Do a select knot-less pine deck with domes, and paint the thing before it has a chance to crack or expand.
 I wouldn't want to be a slave to those beautiful oiled hardwood decks either :Smilie: 
...seriously!

----------


## jimj

I get paid by people to be a slave !!!

----------


## r3nov8or

> Do a select knot-less pine deck with domes, and paint the thing before it has a chance to crack or expand.
>  ...

  The face would be fine, but the butt joined end grains can only be painted properly once and end up sucking like a sponge.

----------


## ringtail

> ....and I don't want to be a slave to a fully exposed deck. Choices to make...

  Just build a real timber deck and paint it. Easy and miles better than a "plastic timber" deck.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> My 2 cents. I hate it. I hate the way it looks, feels, scratches, expands, holds the heat, costs more, weighs more and performs worse. I hate anything that mimics something and professes to be better. Because better it aint. It's just different, in a bad way IMO.

    :What he said:  
I have seen a few of these decks and unless they're done right they look crap.
Especially those bluey/grey ones. 
I've never been a fan of uniform colour in timber decks anyway, as the variation is the charm of timber IMO and these fake boards just don't do it for me.
As a council boardwalk or walkway, at a restaurant etc, maybe, but in a backyard they mostly look wrong, to me.  
So yeh.

----------


## jimj

I think there will always be a lot more timber decks than composites and the good news is enough to always keep my beer fridge full. Wishing all those out there in decking land a wonderful festive season.

----------


## ringtail

> . Wishing all those out there in decking land a wonderful festive season.

  And a domeless new year  :Biggrin:   
Right back at ya Jim.   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> decking land .

  Worst theme park ever....

----------


## OBBob

> Worst theme park ever....

  Yeah,  digger land looks much better!   http://www.diggerland.com

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah,  digger land looks much better!   Diggerland UK theme park - Ride and Drive real diggers!

  Can't get the page to load right now but yes it does sound more funner

----------


## ringtail

> Worst theme park ever....

  indeed but still better than "fake decking land".  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jon

> Yeah,  digger land looks much better!   http://www.diggerland.com

  I have had that as an idea for at least 15 years.  It came to me while working in a building above a construction site and watching the guy on the excavator.
Just get a big paddock and people can pay me to move a hole from one side of the place to another.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> indeed but still better than "fake decking land".

    :Rofl:

----------

